# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  03/07/2014 [PACK6] OTZFlasher v1.0.0.1395/MTKReader v1.0.0.474 & Full Installer

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
ADDED SUPPORT FOR:  *ZTE-G S236* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1046* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1046D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-F102* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-F103* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3074* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES]  *SUPPORTED MODELS:*  *OT-1008* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1009* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1010/OT-1010D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1011/OT-1011D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1012* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1030/OT-1030D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1040* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1041* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1042* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1045* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1046* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-1046D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-112* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-117* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-132* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-2000* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-2001* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-2005/OT-2005D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-2010/OT-2010D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-2010G* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-2117* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-217/OT-217D* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-228/OT-228D* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-232* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-233* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-262* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-292* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-296* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-297* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3000/OT-3000G* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3000H* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3001G* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3002G/SFR 1540* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3003G* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3020/OT-3020D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3035* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3040G/OT-3040D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3041G/OT-3041D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3042G* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3074* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3075* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-3142G* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-382* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-510* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-655/655W* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-768 MetroPCS* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-768T T-Mobile* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-815/OT-815D* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-870/OT-870F* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-871A* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-875* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-A875* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-875T Sparq II* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-902* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-F101* [USB: NO] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-F102* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-F103* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-I210* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-I310* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-J100* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-M665* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-V575* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *OT-639G* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G R255* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *TMN Easy48* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S505* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S508* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S511* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S516* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S518* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S522* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S522 [NEW]* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *ZTE-G S236* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *MOVITEL M6201* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *SFR 1180* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: NO] [FORMAT: NO] [FLASH_WRITE: NO] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *SFR 154* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: NO] [FORMAT: NO] [FLASH_WRITE: NO] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *DORO 611* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: NO] [FORMAT: NO] [FLASH_WRITE: NO] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *HUAWEI G5520* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: NO] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *HUAWEI G6800* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *HUAWEI G6153* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] *HUAWEI G7220* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: NO] *HUAWEI U5130* [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: NO]  _
NOTE: FOR THE MODELS WHERE YOU SEE DIRECT UNLOCK NOT AVAILABLE YOU MUST USE MTKReader TO UNLOCK THEM !!!_   *NEW FILES ADDDED TO SUPPORT:* 
  Quote:  			 				S236_ZA-CLL-QD-P150A30V1.0.0B04.otz   
 Quote:  			 				1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALAE1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALAT1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALGE1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALGR1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALIR1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALMA1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALRS1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALRU1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALSN1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALUA1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]ATTD3.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]M1GA1.otz
1042D-2[X=A,B,C,D]S4SO1.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALAL1.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALAP1.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ALXA1.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]ATNE3.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]MNZA1.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]RGRE3.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]RGYT3.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]TNBG1.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]TNHU1.otz
1042X-2[X=A,B,C,D]VDPT1.otz   
 Quote:  			 				1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALAM1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALAP1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALAT1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALCZ1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALHR1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALKE1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALPH1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALRU1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALUA1.otz
1046D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]BGGE1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALAP1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALFR1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]PZIE1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]RGRO3.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TBHU1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TNHU1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]VNHR1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]VRGB1.otz
1046G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]WNIT3.otz   
 Quote:  			 				3074A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALMX0.otz   
 Quote:  			 				F102G-2[X=A,B]M1BJ1.otz   
 Quote:  			 				F103X-2[X=A,B]MVSN1.otz         
Added: 
ALCATEL OT-J320, ZTE T809 etc to supported models list
enabled *NVRAM BACKUP*. Use this option to backup phones not present as supported and send us the files   *FULL INSTALLER:* FGInstall_03072014.exe   *Facebook Fan page:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube Channel:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

